
A CEO's Guide to Emacs (2015) - catacombs
https://www.fugue.co/blog/2015-11-11-guide-to-emacs.html
======
prrls
This article gets why Emacs is awesome so right, that, to be honest, there's
nothing to add.

I'm always amazed by the people leaving Emacs for a few years to then come
back and falling in love with it once again. Only very good tools make us feel
like that. Everything else is nostalgia.

